# Hitachi 2.5" 5K500 D-500 HDD Problem *HELP!*



## Cratzky (Apr 28, 2010)

HI BEST TPU!

I got a Hitachi 2.5" model 5k500 D-500, 500gb harddrive. SATA DRIVE.

Bios recognizes it and shows everything about the drive, including 500.1gb space, windows installer recognizes it as unallocated 490gb something but cannot format due to some kind of I/O Error.

When i plug it in to my computer as a second drive , windows recognizes it , installed it, and it shows in the device manager, but it does Not show as a drive in the "My Computer" And i cannot do anything with it, it just says I/O Error, ive tried Arax Disk Recovery program and same problem there, I/O Error.

Im running out of ideas here and in desperate need of help...
Anyone, please help me with this disk, i dont care whats on it, i just want it to work.
Its a 2.5" laptop disk if i havent mentioned.







Regards

//Cratzky


----------



## Dyno (Apr 28, 2010)

What exactly did you run in Arax Disk Recovery? You have tried the basic Windows error checking utility, correct? If you don't get much help here i'm sure Hitachi has a forum you can go to for more information, but i've never had this sort of issue with a new drive before. Well, instead of formatting it in Windows, why don't you try booting up with some sort of utility to test the drive and scan for errors?

http://www.hitachigst.com/hdd/support/download.htm


----------

